# Speaker dust cover



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

pushed in the dust cover on my 30 yo Yamaha speaker; still works fine. Is there an easy way to get it out?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard of people using things like sticky tape or blue tack to pop it back out, some have recommended using a vacuum cleaner (although I would not try this until every other method failed.)


----------



## Sancho Panza (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks tried the vacuum will try the tape


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Be careful with tape with a strong adhesive. You don't want to do damage. I have used freezer tape or painters tape because they come off clean, but sometimes you need a little more stick, depending on the material and depth of the dimple.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Agree with Icaillo, use a painters tape - the blue one or Frog tape. It works well but won't fix the 'creases' if there are any.


----------

